# Well, this looks like a pretty strong team..



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

RadioShack Nissan Trek Announces 2012 Cycling Roster | The Province


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Very strong team - they should be competitive in many types races all yearn long.

Who is Levi going to ride for this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

pdh777 said:


> Very strong team - they should be competitive in many types races all yearn long.


To say the least...


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

pdh777 said:


> Very strong team - they should be competitive in many types races all yearn long.
> 
> Who is Levi going to ride for this year?


QuickStep-Omega Pharma


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Whoa. 

The Schlecks, Sparticus, and some experienced (older) pros like Voigt, Horner, Kloden...the list goes on and on.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Cancellara+Bruyneel vs. Gilbert+anybody
- still in Gilbert's favor

Schleck(s) + Bruyneel vs Contador+Riis.
-Should be an interesting July.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Cancellara+Bruyneel vs. Gilbert+anybody
> - still in Gilbert's favor
> 
> Schleck(s) + Bruyneel vs Contador+Riis.
> -Should be an interesting July.


 
I'm with you in regards to BMC...they look nasty.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Gnarly 928 said:


> RadioShack Nissan Trek Announces 2012 Cycling Roster | The Province


Sort of lost the "Team USA" feel though. I quite like the idea of the the Pro Tour teams each having a distinct national core.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

But are there enough races to keep everyone happy?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Cancellara+Bruyneel vs. Gilbert+anybody
> - still in Gilbert's favor
> 
> *Schleck(s) + Bruyneel vs Contador+Riis.*
> -Should be an interesting July.


eh, why am I having such a hard time getting excited about the Schlecks? Watching those too talk and ride makes me want to through pine-cones at them, and push them over and give them wedgies, those nerds.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Cancellara+Bruyneel vs. Gilbert+anybody
> - still in Gilbert's favor
> 
> Schleck(s) + Bruyneel vs Contador+Riis.
> -Should be an interesting July.


Agreed - Gilbert was VERY impressive last year (just as Cancellara the year before), but most races they don't go head-to-head. Cancellara is Flanders and Roubaix, plus E3 and Milan-San Remo, where is Gilbert is more LBL, Amstel Gold, Wevelgelm and Fleche Wallone. Gilbert occasionally does well at Flanders but that's about the extent of their overlap.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

With that depth, I'd love to see a team put together to make Horner the first American to win the Vuelta.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

What groupo with RadioShak ride next season


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Lazy Spinner said:


> With that depth, I'd love to see a team put together to make Horner the first American to win the Vuelta.


+1. On the other hand, I'm excited that Horner is even still riding at this level. I hope he gets the five more years he's been hoping for.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Gilbert is likely going to be marked out of contention for many races, much like Cancellara was last year. If he's on-form, every team will be watching him. I'm kinda expecting Fabian to make a comeback on the cobbles in either Roubaix or Flanders, not that his results were all that horrible in either race this year. People forget just how hard those races are to win, even when you aren't a marked man.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Honestly, Quick Step looks pretty dangerous too. Unfortunately for them there isn't a TTT in the 2012 Tour. They would have the most wicked TTT team by a long shot and that would have increased their odds in their aspiration of a Leipheimer podium finish. 

Either way, Levi was a smart signing by Quick Step. For a team desperate for points to stay legitimate, the fact remains that nobody is as dominant in week long stage races as Leipheimer. People don't get as excited about them as GT's and the big one day classics but Levi wins races and can gets the points a team needs to stay alive.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

It's only December, and I can't wait for next year's racing!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Gripped said:


> But are there enough races to keep everyone happy?


...that will be the interesting aspect of the new Super-Teams. It's going to be a fun season to follow!


----------



## beingcre8tive (Dec 3, 2011)

Radio Shack looks good, BMC looks better and of course Sky will win the most races with Cavendish.


----------



## GatorInBama (Sep 27, 2011)

Seems there are a lot of Chiefs, not enough Indians. I wonder how they're going to pick the GC for each race? Awesome team though.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Will be interesting to see Horner and Levi battle it out in the ToC.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

thechriswebb said:


> Honestly, Quick Step looks pretty dangerous too. Unfortunately for them there isn't a TTT in the 2012 Tour. They would have the most wicked TTT team by a long shot and that would have increased their odds in their aspiration of a Leipheimer podium finish.
> .


Don't forget that QS hauled most of the best stage racing talent from HTC (Peter Martin, the Velits'). I think they're going to roll into their first stage races and people will do a double take at the lineup. They now have lots of stage race firepower.



Alaska Mike said:


> Gilbert is likely going to be marked out of contention for many races, much like Cancellara was last year. If he's on-form, every team will be watching him. I'm kinda expecting Fabian to make a comeback on the cobbles in either Roubaix or Flanders, not that his results were all that horrible in either race this year. People forget just how hard those races are to win, even when you aren't a marked man.


When Gilbert or Cancellara are at their best there is no marking them out. They are able to win no matter what the tactics of their challengers. Cancellara was marked the year before last, there was just nobody who could hold his wheel when he decided it was time. He just wasn't quite there last year.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

GatorInBama said:


> Seems there are a lot of Chiefs, not enough Indians. I wonder how they're going to pick the GC for each race? Awesome team though.


+1. same question I had.
Can't wait to see the next year unfold.:thumbsup:


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

fontarin said:


> Will be interesting to see Horner and Levi battle it out in the ToC.


 For awhile there they seemed liked twins, but now on competing teams, it should be very interesting indeed!



davidka said:


> Don't forget that QS hauled most of the best stage racing talent from HTC (Peter Martin, the Velits'). I think they're going to roll into their first stage races and people will do a double take at the lineup. They now have lots of stage race firepower.


Yes, I hope that's the case- I'd love to see QSI (or whatever it is now- QOP? OPQ? ick) do well once again.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

GatorInBama said:


> Seems there are a lot of Chiefs, not enough Indians. I wonder how they're going to pick the GC for each race? Awesome team though.


Johan is the chief everyone else is an Indian.


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

Keep an eye out for GREEN Edge next year, first Aussie team to gain the ProTour entry.

Go you good things!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

After all the hype around Radio Shack and then Leopard the following year, I'm not too caught up in the "Superteam" banter this year. Those teams will win a few, sure, but will any dominate? - I doubt it.


----------

